# proftpd not accepting LoadModule

## LonelyStar

Hi,

I am trying to run proftpd with a config I took from another system.

I want to run proftpd with a custom config as a user.

The first line is:

LoadModule mod_sql.c

And proftpd gives me:

 - Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'LoadModule' on line 1

Why? It works on an ubuntu system.

Also is there a way to get the sqlite backend in gentoo? I do not see a use flag for it ...

Regards,

Nathan

----------

